# WorldMark and others systems reference and dates reminder spreadsheet



## youppi (Jun 3, 2017)

I did a spreadsheet with multiple tabs as reference and dates reminder for different systems (RCI Weeks & Points, Bluegreen Vacations, Disney Vacation Club, Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Holiday Inn Club Vacations, Club Wyndham, WorldMark The Club, II Weeks & Club Interval Gold & Preferred Points, Diamond Resorts THE Club & Embarc, Hyatt Residence Club Weeks, Marriott's Vacation Club Weeks & Destination Points, Shell Vacations Club, Vistana Signature Experiences StarOption & Sheraton FlexOption)

The spreadsheet includes many important milestones of each system relative to today.

The spreadsheet includes a pseudo-graphical timeline of booking periods of each system.

The spreadsheet includes a calendar per system with different color indicating, as per today, in which booking period each date of the calendar are.

The spreadsheet includes many links of each system for infos.

The spreadsheet includes all II TDI charts.

I posted the link to the spreadsheet in a DRI thread (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-reference-spreadsheet.256474/) to have all replies at the same place. 
Please don't reply in this thread but in the DRI thread (the link I provided above). Thanks

Thanks for you feedback.

PS: If you have infos/dates/links (see DRI_Club tabs for examples) that I can add to the spreadsheet, send me the info, I will add it and I will add your TUG avatar name to the contributors list

Hope that TUG's admins will not delete this post because it is a duplicated post (I tried to reach all TUG members of all systems).

This is a picture of the spreadsheet (DRI_Club system)
View attachment 4049


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2017)

A related tool, but limited to WM only, can be found on Worldmark's Official Owner's Forum:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml

EDITED TO ADD:
I see that the Reservation Calculator is one of the pages linked on the OP's master page.

Request:  Could each of the linked URLs be stripped of its Google search parameters?  Try to make it a direct URL rather than a Google search result?  Thank you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 3, 2017)

wyndham just changed to a normalized monthly calendar and not a straight up 90 60 30 day for express and VIP discount windows. 

They have gone to a normalized month.  So today is 6/3 that means expressed opens for 9/3, VIP Platinum Express Discount and Upgrade is 8/3.  Not is is just calendar months before.


----------



## youppi (Jun 3, 2017)

rhonda said:


> A related tool, but limited to WM only, can be found on Worldmark's Official Owner's Forum:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml


I have already this link in my spreadsheet. 
Thanks


----------



## youppi (Jun 3, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> wyndham just changed to a normalized monthly calendar and not a straight up 90 60 30 day for express and VIP discount windows.
> 
> They have gone to a normalized month.  So today is 6/3 that means expressed opens for 9/3, VIP Platinum Express Discount and Upgrade is 8/3.  Not is is just calendar months before.


Done. I added you as a contributor.

Thanks


----------



## youppi (Jun 3, 2017)

rhonda said:


> A related tool, but limited to WM only, can be found on Worldmark's Official Owner's Forum:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> I see that the Reservation Calculator is one of the pages linked on the OP's master page.
> ...


They are direct links but this redirection happen (Google bug or feature) when I modify the original spreadsheet when you have the published version open. The web page opened is not anymore in-sync with the original spreadsheet.
So, you must refresh the web page (reload) and it should be direct again after that.
Same thing happen if you left the web page open and tomorrow you look at it, the date will still show June 3rd and not June 4th. You must reload the page because again the original spreadsheet has been modified automatically by the function today().

Also, some borders disappear in the conversion process (Google bug).

Thanks


----------



## youppi (Jun 3, 2017)

rhonda said:


> A related tool, but limited to WM only, can be found on Worldmark's Official Owner's Forum:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> I see that the Reservation Calculator is one of the pages linked on the OP's master page.
> ...


Sorry, I though that you were taking about this page that appear when we click a link an the web page is out of sync with the original spreadsheet




but I just saw what you are talking about. I entered this =HYPERLINK("http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/worldmark-the-club.60/","WorldMark Forum on TUG") in the spreadsheet and it's a direct link in the real spreadsheet but the link and all others links in the published spreadsheet has been modified by Google like a Google query and I have no idea how to avoid this if we can avoid this (I will search the web if I can find an answer)
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...494000&usg=AFQjCNEOY6cGcQVxArPNZimnno-BplR3zg

Thanks


----------



## youppi (Jun 4, 2017)

rhonda said:


> A related tool, but limited to WM only, can be found on Worldmark's Official Owner's Forum:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> I see that the Reservation Calculator is one of the pages linked on the OP's master page.
> ...


As per what I read on the web, their is nothing that I can do to avoid the redirection through Google.com of all hyperlinks when I publish the spreadsheet as a web page. I use a Google tool (Google Sheets in this case) and Google as owner of the tool has decided that all hyperlinks are redirected to Google.com to feed their Google Analytics tool.
I added a note in the spreadsheet about this. I added you to the contributors list for this good catch. I test my spreadsheet (the web page version) since a month and I never saw that all links were redirected.
Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for researching!


----------

